# weather



## skidbump (Dec 10, 2008)

It blows

Thats all,now move along.

Thanks
Pat


----------



## BushMogulMaster (Dec 10, 2008)

Snowed for hours here today.  Poured r@in first, but changed over and snowed a couple inches.  3000' forecast for Mt Ellen is calling for 8-12" tomorrow night, and then more Friday!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 10, 2008)

For sure..I'm not even going to post a TR from my Blue mountain outing earlier..I'll just say that they lost a ton of base and closed down early for the day..it needs to get cold and snowy here muy pronto..


----------



## severine (Dec 10, 2008)

That's the problem... it's not blowing. Snow. 

I hate rain.


----------



## TheBEast (Dec 10, 2008)

Flat lands of Western MA are going to get ice.....sucks.....:angry:

Thinking about this


----------



## severine (Dec 10, 2008)

Hearing 1" of ice in the forecast for us tomorrow night. :angry: Not cool at all!


----------



## davidhowland14 (Dec 11, 2008)

pouring rain here...gotta drive 1 1/2 hours to boston tomorrow in snow and ice and sleet. *grumble*. Still, running in the rain is fun and i've got a race tomorrow night.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 11, 2008)

Still very cold  about 15 degrees , I was just outside cutting in a "turnaround" and secondery parking area  with my snowblower  off my driveway.We have about 7 inches over ice in the yard

My driveway is about 190 ' long   to the garage so i make a  winter" turnaround "so we can drive out into the road rather than back into it . Soon we'll have 3 fairly good sized SUV's in here when the family all arrives for Xmas plus our 2 vehicles so this is much easier for all to handle


----------



## drjeff (Dec 11, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> Still very cold  about 15 degrees , I was just outside cutting in a "turnaround" and secondery parking area  with my snowblower  off my driveway.We have about 7 inches over ice in the yard
> 
> My driveway is about 190 ' long   to the garage so i make a  winter" turnaround "so we can drive out into the road rather than back into it . Soon we'll have 3 fairly good sized SUV's in here when the family all arrives for Xmas plus our 2 vehicles so this is much easier for all to handle



Admit it Warp, you're just bored and like pretending that the snow being discharged from the snowblower is actually snow coming out of a snowgun!   

[size=-3]*note, I often will snowblow a "racetrack" for my dogs in the backyard for the same snowblower enjoyment[/size]


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 11, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Admit it Warp, you're just bored and like pretending that the snow being discharged from the snowblower is actually snow coming out of a snowgun!
> 
> [size=-3]*note, I often will snowblow a "racetrack" for my dogs in the backyard for the same snowblower enjoyment[/size]



 BUSTED  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!by the Doc  and fer crissakes i ain't even an Anti-Dentite


----------



## drjeff (Dec 11, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> BUSTED  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!by the Doc  and fer crissakes i ain't even an Anti-Dentite



It could only take me about 30 minutes to clear my driveway, but it often takes me atleast twice that amount of time for no other reason than pure snowblower enjoyment time!


----------



## hammer (Dec 11, 2008)

drjeff said:


> [size=-3]*note, I often will snowblow a "racetrack" for my dogs in the backyard for the same snowblower enjoyment[/size]


How does your grass hold up?  I'll have to clear areas of my backyard out for the dog...would like to be lazy and use the snowblower...


----------



## drjeff (Dec 11, 2008)

hammer said:


> How does your grass hold up?  I'll have to clear areas of my backyard out for the dog...would like to be lazy and use the snowblower...



I just keep the scraper blade at the bottom of the intake box elevated maybe an inch or 2 off the turf, and no grass kill and a couple of happy (and exercised) dogs!


----------

